# Acheter une apple watch avec ou sans cellulaire ?



## beegeezzz (12 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acheter une apple Watch série 3.

Ma question principale est-ce que c'est mieux d'acheter avec ou sans cellulaire ?

Si j'achète avec cellulaire, je suis obligé de mettre une carte sim ou pas ?

Elle fonctionnera également sans carte sim ? en wifi donc ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## fousfous (12 Mai 2018)

Oui la carte sim n'est pas obligatoire, mais dans ce cas autant prendre une non cellulaire.


----------



## beegeezzz (12 Mai 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse.
On peut quand même répondre via la iwatch ?


----------



## fousfous (12 Mai 2018)

Oui sans problèmes, tout passe par l'iPhone du coup, tant que ta watch est à portée bluetooth ou sur le meme réseau wifi elle dispose d'exactement les memes fonctions.


----------



## themasck83 (13 Mai 2018)

les Esim sont boudée par les opérateurs (des fournisseurs de tuyaux selon Steeve) , du coup la Watch Cellular ne décolle pas en france et n'est vendue que dans peu de pays, c'est dommage .


----------



## chris75000 (27 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais acheter une Apple Watch mais j’hesiTe entre la cellulaire ou non cellulaire. Peut on utiliser la fonction gps lorsque la montre n’est pas connecté à l’iphone? 

Merci.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2018)

chris75000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais acheter une Apple Watch mais j’hesiTe entre la cellulaire ou non cellulaire. Peut on utiliser la fonction gps lorsque la montre n’est pas connecté à l’iphone?
> 
> ...



La Watch 2 embarque un GPS 

Il est désormais possible de sortir en activité sans s'embarrasser d'un iPhone pour traquer profondément une course, une marche, un tour en vélo ou même une nage en eau libre ou en piscine (distinction claire entre les deux). Le GPS localise le porteur de la montre et s'aide en parallèle du Wi-Fi public pour trianguler plus rapidement la position. Ainsi n'est-il pas besoin d'attendre une quelconque première accroche. On peut sortir de chez soi, enclencher l'exercice voulu et démarrer sans sommation, la montre proposera un point de départ très précis. Une fois revenue à une connexion avec l'iPhone, la Watch envoie instantanément les données de la séance, géolocalisation comprise et le tout s'affiche dans la partie Activité des applis iOS. La précision est de quelques mètres et peut parfois sembler un peu tortueuse à la vue du compte-rendu, mais le chemin reste toujours le bon.


----------

